# kurze array hilfe, 2x 1d array --> 1x 2d array



## mika23 (22. Mai 2007)

hallo,
irgednwie steh ich grad aufm schlauch.könnt ihr mir sagen wo es hakt ?? ich hoffe doch.
ich lese aus einer session ein 2d array aus.
will dem array daten anfügen und es gesamt wieder in die session schreiben.

so schauts bis jetzt aus.. mit dem array komm ich irgednwie nicht klar.


```
if(session != null)
		{
			int artno[] = {5};
			int menge[] = {8};
			
			
			int[][] ArtikelDaten = (int[][]) session.getAttribute("Artikel");
			
			int z = 0;
			
			while(z < ArtikelDaten.length+1)
			{
				for(int i=0;i<2;i++)
				{
					ArtikelDaten[z][i] += artno[i];
				}
			}
					
			session.setAttribute("Artikel",ArtikelDaten);
```



danke euch !!


----------



## SlaterB (22. Mai 2007)

was um alles in der Welt hat die Session damit zu tun?
übe Session lesen und schreiben mit einfachen Objekten (z.B. String "Test")
und erwähne dann bitte Session nie wieder in deinem Leben 

jedenfalls nicht hier, wo es nix mit dem Problem zu tun hat

-------

> will dem array daten anfügen 
ist keine korrekte und vollständige Beschreibung, mehr als 'na dann tue es (was immer du meinst)'
kann da niemand sagen

> mit dem array komm ich irgednwie nicht klar.

ebensowenig hilfreich, enthält keinerlei Information auf die man wiederum was anderes als 'soso' antworten könnte


aus kommentarfreien Code könnte schließlich ein Philosoph nach einer Stunde vielleicht deine Gedanken nachvollziehen,
ansonsten auch eher (na du weißt schon..)


----------



## Roar (22. Mai 2007)

da fehlt nen z++ außerdem is das +1 bei ArtikelDaten.length+1 falsch und auch artno_ wird für i = 1 nich funktionieren_


----------

